# F.s co2 tank & Super Beef heart flakes



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

5 lb steel c02 tank and ph monitor needs a new probe. Need to be hydro tested . $ 100 ono
 pick up only and no holds.

I have 2 , 8oz tubs can of Super beefheart flake with pro grow for sale. This food is great for growing out discus [email protected] $ 20 each.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

price drop. on tank and stand $ 125


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump up and added fish food


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice deal on the tank and stand Dave. Wish I had the space.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump up....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump up. .....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump.


----------

